# Material advice required



## limerick_woody (2 Nov 2015)

Hi All,
I am thinking of putting one of these together but i'm not sure what material to use. I would like a 'chunky' look to the frame (40mm thick). I only have access to 18mm birch-ply and can't imagine laminating it is going to be pleasant.

All suggestions welcome...

SS







http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/handmade-modern-a-lofted-bed-y-117613


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Nov 2015)

It wouldn't be too difficult to laminate if you really had to - birch ply is usually good and flat. As long as you have enough cramps and use a glue that gives you a decent open time you should be OK.


----------



## adidat (2 Nov 2015)

If you didn't have clamps, then you could use heavy objects. Try and get pressure all over to get a good glue join. Do you own a track saw as you probably wouldn't need many more tools.

Adidat


----------



## limerick_woody (2 Nov 2015)

Would there be any problem with cutting dadoes for the ladder into laminated ply?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Nov 2015)

Why cut them? Form them while laminating.


----------



## blackrodd (2 Nov 2015)

phil.p":3h8mojsc said:


> Why cut them? Form them while laminating.



+1 For the above, simple(s)
Rodders


----------



## dzj (3 Nov 2015)

The platform for the mattress is a bit thin and might be prone to sagging.
Best if reinforced in some way.


----------



## bugbear (3 Nov 2015)

limerick_woody":2utimixh said:


> Would there be any problem with cutting dadoes for the ladder into laminated ply?



I was nervous of the end grain screws for the steps in the first shot, until I saw the close up showing the dados.

BugBear


----------



## AndyT (3 Nov 2015)

I'd use solid wood for the structural frame and steps, not ply, as it would be stiffer under load.
The project in the picture is American and my guess is that they have used maple which is more easily available over there.
Decent redwood (softwood) would be fine or any hardwood you like. Ash is strong, pale and one of the cheapest for a UK purchaser.


----------



## Brentingby (3 Nov 2015)

The frame is plywood as seen in this photo at the link.




It has been laminated from two pieces.


----------



## AndyT (3 Nov 2015)

Hah! Serves me right for only having a quick look on a tiny phone screen. 

I'd still use solid myself, but I'm not set up for accurate cuts in big sheets of ply, which would probably be better for a small batch than a one off. Your workshop may vary!


----------

